# memory lane pictures



## bicycle larry (Oct 28, 2017)

just got home so her is some more pictures , the first one is the Mississippi gril rideing her new bike she just got . and don just got done delivering the papers in his part time job to buy more prewar bikes !!!!!! I will seed more pictures later  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 28, 2017)

more pictures


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 28, 2017)

more memory lane pics .


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 28, 2017)

more pictures


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 28, 2017)

last pictures .


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 28, 2017)

Great pics ! Saw a couple of prewars that would be nice to have!


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Oct 28, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> last pictures .
> 
> View attachment 698953
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting very cool!

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2017)

Great pics Larry. Anyone know what the price to play was on that Manton Ranger? Love the pic of Don (Flat tire) with the newspaper bag--you can count on me Looks like I need to retire early and just go to bike shows! V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 28, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Great pics Larry. Anyone know what the price to play was on that Manton Ranger? Love the pic of Don (Flat tire) with the newspaper bag--you can count on me Looks like I need to retire early and just go to bike shows! V/r Shawn



ya its nice to be retired !!! but no money no funny ,I was thing of you at the show , you would of loved it !!! not sure on that one , I no grumpy jim was having fun buy these rangers up !!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 28, 2017)

Great photos @bicycle larry 
I'll take a subscription to the Dayton newspaper at the spring meet @Flat Tire


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 28, 2017)

ha ha mark good one hes a reel nice guy . hes a lot of fun!!!!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 28, 2017)

Love that Zep and that Manton Smith with the springer, anyone catch a price. I’m nosy.


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 28, 2017)

Great pics Larry! Damn good meet and the weather was great, (for Ohio!)...Course the nights were low 30s so I went to a Hotel, lol....sorry I missed the Bonfires tho. There's not a lot of money in the Newspaper business so I wasn't able to buy much, but I did get a cool beer glass from Fox.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 28, 2017)

ha ha Don ,ya I no what you mine !!! it was a good meet and the weather was great .


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 28, 2017)

Flat Tire said:


> Great pics Larry! Damn good meet and the weather was great, (for Ohio!)...Course the nights were low 30s so I went to a Hotel, lol....sorry I missed the Bonfires tho. There's not a lot of money in the Newspaper business so I wasn't able to buy much, but I did get a cool beer glass from Fox.
> 
> View attachment 699186



Hey Don, that glass could have been filled with Coors!


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks for the pics Larry, good catching up with ya, see you in the spring.


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 28, 2017)

Got there with this and only came back with one. Sold some parts, saw some old friends and made some new ones. Great turnout for a Fall meet from what I could tell.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 28, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> Thanks for the pics Larry, good catching up with ya, see you in the spring.



hay sounds good .


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 28, 2017)

ya I sold 4 and came home with two . my wife saw me buying a bike from Nate and said not a nother bike larry !!!!! you just sold 4 and got 2 more !!!!!


----------



## Clark58mx (Oct 28, 2017)

Awesome photos. I am not missing another Memory Lane. Looks to good.


----------



## bikeman76 (Oct 28, 2017)

*Memory Lane Bonfire*
Check out the ghostly figures above and below the top tube of the burning bike in the second picture !
Actual photo !
Joe


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2017)

bikeman76 said:


> *Memory Lane Bonfire*
> Check out the ghostly figures above and below the top tube of the burning bike in the second picture !
> Actual photo !
> Joe
> View attachment 699324 View attachment 699325




Now that's spooky! I see at least 4 images of :eek:


----------



## SLM (Oct 29, 2017)

Yikes .... guess should have not burnt the bike !!   I see the odd shapes !!


----------



## catfish (Oct 29, 2017)

It's getting cold. Throw another schween on the fire!


----------

